# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Loads of recurring dreams about being pregnant/being in labour?

## DreamSkater101

I keep having dreams about being pregnant.
In the dreams: ''In these dreams I am very upset about being pregnant, I hate the idea of abortion and am against them, yet I still feel I have to have one (university/income problems etc)... so in these dreams I am very upset about being pregnant and I need to choose a hard decision, yet I never actually make the decision before I wake up. I usually just talk about it with my boyfriend. I have probably had about 9 or 10 or these pregnancy dreams, all being different but having the same sort of story.
Only last night was different, last night I was pregnant, yet I was full term (so obviously had decided to keep it) and I started coming into labour, getting contractions. My mum then came to the door and seemed upset, saying she was going away somewhere. I tried convincing her to stay since I was in labour. In this one I was quite happy about the baby.

----------------
A bit of background about me: I am 19, I am just completing my A-levels and I will be starting a BA Hons Degree at University this September. I work very hard, I work all day with my studies and I am not easy on myself.
I am excited about moving away to University and my boyfriend of 1.5 years will be moving there with me too. He is studying a Degree at a University close to mine and we will be getting a place there together in September.
We are a very mature couple, we are not into parties and we just like to stay at home in each others company. I am very certain living together will be fine as we are living together currently and have been for about 8 months now.
Obviously pregnancy right now would be terrible for me, as we are not financially steady enough for a baby and we are only still young. It would hinder our studies and even though I am very certain I would not ever want an abortion, if I where to get pregnant right now it may be for the best. This is why I do take precautions and birth control. We are very mature and careful. We love each other.

My parents have always been arguing throughout my childhood, I am not completely sure where I am living. As my mum is always moving back in with my dad and then leaving again) my dad lives 2 hours away from where I live. My dad has always supported us and he is on a pretty good income so we're never had big money issues. Only when my mum leaves, she can't support us very well on her own.
I have had a an argumentative and unsettling life, never known where I am living, who I should be with, moved schools about 7 times as a child and if I hadn't of moved in with my boyfriend and his family, my A-levels would have suffered since I would have had to leave college halfway through my course. 
I usually get A grades and like I said, I am very hard working.

I do adore babies, myself and my boyfriend are always talking about our futures after university and about how we will have children. It is a plan for the future, but definitely not for right now.

----------

